# NMI watchdog ... CPU#0: NMI appears to be stuck [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

My dmesg shows me this info:

Strange power mode ?

 *Quote:*   

> Brought up 2 CPUs
> 
> testing NMI watchdog ... CPU#0: NMI appears to be stuck (64->69)!
> 
> CPU#1: NMI appears to be stuck (28->33)!
> ...

 

Definition:

 *Quote:*   

> NMI: /N-M-I/ n. Non-Maskable Interrupt. An IRQ 7 on the PDP-11 or 680[01234] 0; the NMI line on an 80[1234]86. In contrast with a priority interrupt (which might be ignored, although that is unlikely), an NMI is never ignored. Except, that is, on clone boxes, where NMI is often ignored on the motherboard because flaky hardware can generate many spurious ones.

 

flaky hardware ?

Any ideas ? can this be fixed or is it really a flaky hardware problem ?

note: 

Linux  2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #7 SMP Tue Mar 13 20:03:12 EDT 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## HeXiLeD

Might be about this :

 *Quote:*   

> Disable NMI watchdog by default properly masterauthor	Linus Torvalds <torvalds@woody.linux-foundation.org>
> 
> 	Thu, 15 Mar 2007 00:50:48 +0000 (17:50 -0700)
> 
> committer	Linus Torvalds <torvalds@woody.linux-foundation.org>
> ...

 

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=summary

if it is... gentoo-souces needs this fix

----------

## HeXiLeD

Solved.

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

----------

## PraetorZero

I'm trying to boot off of a live usb stick that I made after installing vista and I keep getting this message.  Is there an option I can pass onto the kernel to prevent this from locking up?

----------

